# Tapas Party



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Howdy folks!!

Sorry for the delay...took longer than expected to cut the salami, dip the olives and pour the vino...are you ready??


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

yummm...yumm.....pity I've got to go to another one in a minute......


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi I'm here.......................


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

hello?............


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Lolol


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry was choking on an olive....


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Mrsdusty I can understand how disappointed you are that you're stuck here alone with me but please dont hide under the bed...


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Sorry was choking on an olive....


Apologies...  here let me thump your back...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Cheers *splutters* thats better..where is everyone else???


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

T--jay said:


> hi all so what be everyone up to


Having a party, do you care to join us?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

I've been getting ready for this party all afternoon... got a change of clothes as advised!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Magik said:


> I've been getting ready for this party all afternoon... got a change of clothes as advised!!!


Sounds interesting I am in my party gear


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Sounds interesting I am in my party gear


care to describe?........


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

My lo has also decided she dont want to go to bed until later tonight..she is watching Kipper!! I am drinking my vino and partying away...so much fun..


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Magik said:


> care to describe?........


Bit like Sandy in Grease..leggings and boob tube...only difference I don't smoke!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Feeling a bit hungry 'nibbles' the salami stick and licks lips mmmmmmm


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Bit like Sandy in Grease..leggings and boob tube...only difference I don't smoke!!!


holy cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I might have to leave.... I have a lycra fetish!!... no joke this is true... them kind of leggings is enough to set me off...


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Feeling a bit hungry 'nibbles' the salami stick and licks lips mmmmmmm


is this just my mind seeing this coz I'm some kind of pervert???


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Magik said:


> holy cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I might have to leave.... I have a lycra fetish!!... no joke this is true... them kind of leggings is enough to set me off...


Swallows the salami whole


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Swallows the salami whole


get me a drink!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

brb just gotta have a pee and top the glass up


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> brb just gotta have a pee and top the glass up


your parties are so much better than mine!!!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

hiya sorry im late only jut got back with the doggy waht have i missed?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> hiya sorry im late only jut got back with the doggy waht have i missed?


just mrsdusty being the perfect host!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

ooohh lovely helllooo every one


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi all is there room for one more


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> Hi all is there room for one more


Hi vixie


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> Hi all is there room for one more


and a little one !!!!


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> and a little one !!!!


Hi Tashi


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

where the drinky's?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


> Hi Tashi


Hi Magik mines a pernod and black please


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

hhmmm malibue and coke please while your up


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

where has our host got to? do you think I should go upstairs to see if she's ok?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> Hi all is there room for one more


Hi vixie long time no see LOL


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

T--jay said:


> hi look what i can do


wow that's talent.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> Hi vixie


Hi Magik 



tashi said:


> Hi vixie long time no see LOL


Hi Tashi, havent spoken in what..............2 hours LOL


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> Hi Tashi, havent spoken in what..............2 hours LOL


I know long time aint it we will have to meet up one day


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

she's been gone ages... I'm going upstairs to make sure she's ok.....


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> she's been gone ages... I'm going upstairs to make sure she's ok.....


if you can be good be careful.lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry I only had a driibble left in the bottle so I thought I had better drink it quick so as I could open another bottle,,,mmmm Spanish Rioja really gets your juices going....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> hi hunny x


Hi hows you and yours today


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> I know long time aint it we will have to meet up one day


yep we will have to meet soon


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

so then.........


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

My lo looks like she is here for the duration,,,,whilst getting my wine the little kid had switched the Kipper DVD for Barney...WTF how did she work that out? She is only 3 LOL


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> yep we will have to meet soon


Take a ride with a strange man in a strange black car and then spend some time looking around the shops - seems like a good day out to me - fancy it????


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> My lo looks like she is here for the duration,,,,whilst getting my wine the little kid had switched the Kipper DVD for Barney...WTF how did she work that out? She is only 3 LOL


ha ha ha my three year old can do that to.lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

She does look cute though..she has her fluffy dressing gown on...noddy slippers...licking her blanket watching Barney..AAAH


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

did magik find you uptairs?.lol


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> She does look cute though..she has her fluffy dressing gown on...noddy slippers...licking her blanket watching Barney..AAAH


aahhh bless her mine have all gone to bed now. yey.


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> My lo looks like she is here for the duration,,,,whilst getting my wine the little kid had switched the Kipper DVD for Barney...WTF how did she work that out? She is only 3 LOL


I can remember being able to programm the video recorder and it really p*ssin my dad off because he didn't know how... now I see my kids do stuff on computers that I never knew ... it's like each generation evolves with some kind of technology manual inbuilt in their brains.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Take a ride with a strange man in a strange black car and then spend some time looking around the shops - seems like a good day out to me - fancy it????


as long as the man is chatty and not just a good listener


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> aahhh bless her mine have all gone to bed now. yey.


Normally she is in bed by now but I said she could stay up...she is as good as gold though...bless


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> as long as the man is chatty and not just a good listener


and we find out where he lives and what school he went to etc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Magik said:


> I can remember being able to programm the video recorder and it really p*ssin my dad off because he didn't know how... now I see my kids do stuff on computers that I never knew ... it's like each generation evolves with some kind of technology manual inbuilt in their brains.


I wish I was born with the technology how to fix washing machines,.....and change tyres on motors,,,that would have been really useful instead of looking like a bimbo LOL


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Normally she is in bed by now but I said she could stay up...she is as good as gold though...bless


ahh bless her. thats good then


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

ah but the bimbo look comes in handy sometimes .lol i have used it before


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

So what is everyone drinking?


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

malibu please


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> I wish I was born with the technology how to fix washing machines,.....and change tyres on motors,,,that would have been really useful instead of looking like a bimbo LOL


See I have a theory on this... most inteligent people look like comeplete geeks because in life they have had very little attention from the opposite sex and therefore they have more spare time to concentrate on learning new things... making them inteligent.. us who are more pleasing to the eye spent most of our youth behind the bike sheds!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> and we find out where he lives and what school he went to etc.


and where he used to live and what his job entails, or we could go for the silent type


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> malibu please


I used to drink Malibu with pineapple until one night I did a pavement pizza after drinking too much...eww...never drunk it since


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> So what is everyone drinking?


I'll have a Brandy and Coke...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

How comes I am a junior member and you lot are vips..what does that mean???


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> So what is everyone drinking?


tia maria and coke please


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> and where he used to live and what his job entails, or we could go for the silent type


he did tell us quite a lot didnt he even down to how much and where the dogs came from and where his parents drink LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Magik said:


> I'll have a Brandy and Coke...


I like brandy on its own..mmmm


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> tia maria and coke please


pernod and black please


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> tia maria and coke please


MMM thats a nice drink LOL


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> How comes I am a junior member and you lot are vips..what does that mean???


to be vip you need to post over a 1000 posts.. nothing to be proud of really!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

hello everyone hello julie


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> I like brandy on its own..mmmm


ok I'll have it on the rocks... what brandy you got?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> howdo all, i'l av a bud if ya don't mind...
> 
> Nippers in bed, tracy's watching dead enders, so have i missed much?


only the strippers


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

garryd said:


> hello everyone hello julie


wag wan.. easy


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> I used to drink Malibu with pineapple until one night I did a pavement pizza after drinking too much...eww...never drunk it since


eeww i did that wth archers. and the same thing i cant even smell it now i like several different drinks brandy and i'm anyones'lol so i tend to stay offa that but i like it though


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> hello everyone hello julie


hello hunny hows you today


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> Unless you were the first to get to VIP after a very close race...


haha ot was close... I wonder what my post count would be now..?


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> to be vip you need to post over a 1000 posts.. nothing to be proud of really!!


i'm getting there nearly


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> pernod and black please


Gosh another bad memory drink..I used to drink that until ..one night I came home p***ed as a fart...and vomitted in the bathroom whilst still living with parents.

In the morning my Mother who does a good impression of Hyacinth Bouquet was running round the house hysterical ' who has cut them selves in the bathroom' LOL

There was my pernod and black regurgitations all over the place ewwwww


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> hello hunny hows you today


all the better for seeing you short stuff


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Magik said:


> wag wan.. easy


big up da place ya know


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> all the better for seeing you short stuff


thanks for that - that brings back some lovely memories that is what one of the officers used to call me in the army 'short stuff' LOL


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> thanks for that - that brings back some lovely memories that is what one of the officers used to call me in the army 'short stuff' LOL


give me his name and I'll track him down and put a pint pot in his face... the smart arsed c*nt!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

which one of yous gonna get my drink


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


> give me his name and I'll track him down and put a pint pot in his face... the smart arsed c*nt!


I used to like it not many of us had so called 'terms of endearment' off the officers - I was one of the chosen few!!! Another one that I wasnt that fond of was Barbie dressed in action mans clothes!!!!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

garryd said:


> which one of yous gonna get my drink


not me


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> which one of yous gonna get my drink


I'll get you one what you drinking


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

anyone fancy another drink?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> I used to like it not many of us had so called 'terms of endearment' off the officers - I was one of the chosen few!!! Another one that I wasnt that fond of was Barbie dressed in action mans clothes!!!!


sorry... I'm drunk and bein over protective...

I was first here I'm p#8ssed!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> anyone fancy another drink?


another pernod for me tia maria for vixie and whatever garry is drinking please


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Gosh another bad memory drink..I used to drink that until ..one night I came home p***ed as a fart...and vomitted in the bathroom whilst still living with parents.
> 
> In the morning my Mother who does a good impression of Hyacinth Bouquet was running round the house hysterical ' who has cut them selves in the bathroom' LOL
> 
> There was my pernod and black regurgitations all over the place ewwwww


hahahahahhhaahahpmsl


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> anyone fancy another drink?


yes please...........................make it a double!!!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

malibu please no can i can a bailys instead


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> anyone fancy another drink?


are you serving or wearing in a new pair of shoes


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> another pernod for me tia maria for vixie and whatever garry is drinking please


no probs!!!!

I have just realised we are on a pet website and no one ha even mentioned their pets LOL


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

garryd said:


> are you serving or wearing in a new pair of shoes


you didn't hear what she's wearin did you?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> malibu please no can i can a bailys instead


I like that over ice too


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> no probs!!!!
> 
> I have just realised we are on a pet website and no one ha even mentioned their pets LOL


we thought you could start off by showing us all your pussy


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> no probs!!!!
> 
> I have just realised we are on a pet website and no one ha even mentioned their pets LOL


I WANT A SLIPPERY NIPPLE HAVE YA GOT THAT??


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> no probs!!!!
> 
> I have just realised we are on a pet website and no one ha even mentioned their pets LOL


theres no need to on general chat


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

garryd said:


> I WANT A SLIPPERY NIPPLE HAVE YA GOT THAT??


HELLO VIX


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I like that over ice too


yes thats lovely with ice


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> I WANT A SLIPPERY NIPPLE HAVE YA GOT THAT??


just love that hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm drunk loads of that in Canada


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

The host is ignoring me i would love a slippery nipple


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Magik said:


> we thought you could start off by showing us all your pussy


Flippin heck I almost died choking on my wine.

My pussy is out of bounds to strangers....


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

garryd said:


> The host is ignoring me i would love a slippery nipple


Or howsabout A SLOW COMFORTABLE SCREW LOLOL


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

he's forward aint he


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> HELLO VIX


Hello Garry


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Or howsabout A SLOW COMFORTABLE SCREW LOLOL


i am all yours doll face


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Flippin heck I almost died choking on my wine.
> 
> My pussy is out of bounds to strangers....


the fact that we're strangers makes it all the more exciting!


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

garryd said:


> i am all yours doll face


garry have you got that setting switched on for the short sited users?


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> the fact that we're strangers makes it all the more exciting!


yeah does it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> Hello Garry


hello vixy



Magik said:


> the fact that we're strangers makes it all the more exciting!


magik dont tell me you still in to that dogging thing???


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

garryd said:


> hello vixy
> 
> magik dont tell me you still in to that dogging thing???


Yeh but I'm only watching these days... apparently there's no law against that and I'm not breaching my bail conditions either...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Magik said:


> garry have you got that setting switched on for the short sited users?


nothing wrong with your eye sight is thereyet!


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

garryd said:


> nothing wrong with your eye sight is thereyet!


my eyesight is fine... despite what I was warned


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Gosh there was a queue at the bar....


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

to much peeping eh?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

brb gotta put kid to bed


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Gosh there was a queue at the bar....


 big order to


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Gosh there was a queue at the bar....


my glass is empty too... would you like me to intimidate my way to the front and get you a drink?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Gosh there was a queue at the bar....


skint are ya???



lisa dyer said:


> to much peeping eh?


 PMSL


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

garryd said:


> skint are ya???
> 
> PMSL


eh?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

has it ended yet???


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

garryd said:


> has it ended yet???


no host has dissappeared... ? shall we go look for her garry?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Magik said:


> no host has dissappeared... ? shall we go look for her garry?


and the lushush lisa


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

my computer just died but its back on now did i miss much?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> my computer just died but its back on now did i miss much?


yes we played spin the bottle and everythin!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Magik said:


> yes we played spin the bottle and everythin!!!!


and she scweeled like a piggy


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> yes we played spin the bottle and everythin!!!!


ohh that aint fair i love that game..

thanks for the message bye the way garry i know what it means now hee hee


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> yes we played spin the bottle and everythin!!!!


thought it was only you and garry left


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

garryd said:


> and she scweeled like a piggy


who squeeled?? me??


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

garryd said:


> and she scweeled like a piggy


I thought we weren't going to take th piss out of vixie anymore?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> thought it was only you and garry left


you wish ! hay vix give me some good rep doll face


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> thought it was only you and garry left


 ha ha magik and garry....sitting in a tree....lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> who squeeled?? me??


you wish


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Mrsdusty has gone off line!!!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

garryd said:


> you wish


i dont squeel.lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> ha ha magik and garry....sitting in a tree....lol


oh be quiet you umpa lumpa


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> Mrsdusty has gone off line!!!


she said she was gunna put her little girl to bed


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

garryd said:


> oh be quiet you umpa lumpa


pmsl ........


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

garryd said:


> oh be quiet you umpa lumpa


ooohhh who's got the broomstick out. lol:

hey garry what's milf mean?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

right... I gotta go and open up. I'll be back on as soon as things settle at the club...

tell mrsdusty... tell her.....erm...... just tell her thanks for a wonderfull evening.

Laters


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

garryd said:


> pmsl ........


just did tah


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

garryd said:


> oh be quiet you umpa lumpa


hold me up!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> right... I gotta go and open up. I'll be back on as soon as things settle at the club...
> 
> tell mrsdusty... tell her.....erm...... just tell her thanks for a wonderfull evening.
> 
> Laters


no you wont.lol bye bye


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> hold me up!!! hahahahahaha


that's meen im not talking to you to i have been nice to you


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> ha ha magik and garry....sitting in a tree....lol


 LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> ooohhh who's got the broomstick out. lol:
> 
> hey garry what's milf mean?


ask wess


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> LOL


hee hee


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> LOL


 vix leave me some rep  i have don you!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

garryd said:


> ask wess


dont you know???


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> dont you know???


he did say earlyer,mothers i liketo fcuk or somethink like that?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

*umpa-lumpa-dumpadi-doo*.... sorry cant get it out of my head!!!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> *umpa-lumpa-dumpadi-doo*.... sorry cant get it out of my head!!!


 that's ok i cant get the garry and magik sitting in a tree k.i.s.s.i.n.g outta mine either.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Magik said:


> *umpa-lumpa-dumpadi-doo*.... sorry cant get it out of my head!!!


*umpa lumpa *


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

garryd said:


> *umpa lumpa *[/SIZE]


*-dumpadi-doo.......*


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Magik said:


> *-dumpadi-doo.......*


im not the peeping tom i still have my eyesite thanks


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> im not the peeping tom i still have my eyesite thanks


umpa-lumpa-dumpadi-doo...


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

garry and magik sitting in a tree k.i.s.s.i.n.g. first comes love. then comes marrage then comes a baby in a baby carrage


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> im not the peeping tom i still have my eyesite thanks


very good umpa! thats it lisa thats your new nickname


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> vix leave me some rep  i have don you!


I tried to but it said i have already given you rep so i have to spread it about a bit first  dont know who could have given me it but I have 2 more bad reps any ideas?


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

yawn im so bothered.....not


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> yawn im so bothered.....not


come on ,i think umpas very indearing


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I tried to but it said i have already given you rep so i have to spread it about a bit first  dont know who could have given me it but I have 2 more bad reps any ideas?


thats ok vix ,i think we both gave it each other when we met


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

nop if ya cant be nice i aint playing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> nop if ya cant be nice i aint playing.


sorry lisa


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

are you very sorry? thats twice you have been nasty now!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> are you very sorry? thats twice you have been nasty now!!


i am realy sorry lisa


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

garryd said:


> i am realy sorry lisa


thats ok then are you gunna be nice now then?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

i am back hows the party


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> i am back hows the party


garry's being nasty but we have made up and magik has gone but say's thanks for a great evening.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

what a party pooper!!! tell gary to be nice else he will be wearing his drink lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> what a party pooper!!! tell gary to be nice else he will be wearing his drink lol


time for another round I think girls boys aint got no staying power


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

he nearly did...lol i was this far.....


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

tashi said:


> time for another round I think girls boys aint got no staying power


yeah that sounds good i'll get em waht ya want? im having baily's


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> yeah that sounds good i'll get em waht ya want? im having baily's


I'll have another Pernod I think dont have Black Mountain here do they ????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> yeah that sounds good i'll get em waht ya want? im having baily's


I will have the same as you


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I will have the same as you


beats the drinks of today hey !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

tashi said:


> I'll have another Pernod I think dont have Black Mountain here do they ????


whats that then? not heard of that? i loovee baily


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

ok thats two baily's and a pernod and black....mrsdusty vino?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> thats ok then are you gunna be nice now then?


yes yes



mrsdusty said:


> what a party pooper!!! tell gary to be nice else he will be wearing his drink lol


 you wanna be quite as i will get my Julie on ya


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

garryd said:


> yes yes
> 
> you wanna be quite as i will get my Julie on ya


thought yad gone what ya want to drink?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> whats that then? not heard of that? i loovee baily


liquer brandy - blackcurrant and apple absolutely stonking !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

tashi said:


> liquer brandy - blackcurrant and apple absolutely stonking !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hmmm not tried that may have to next time im out.lol im not good with brandy though im anyone on that.lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

this party is getting boring!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> hmmm not tried that may have to next time im out.lol im not good with brandy though im anyone on that.lol


it is made in Wales and is wonderful dont know if you can get it your way Asda and some Tescos sell it but it is well worth a try - it is my caravan drink always got a bottle in the van for when we are camping


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

garryd said:


> this party is getting boring!


hhhhmmm might have an early night .lol yawn


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> you wanna be quite as i will get my Julie on ya


What you want to drink babes


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

tashi said:


> it is made in Wales and is wonderful dont know if you can get it your way Asda and some Tescos sell it but it is well worth a try - it is my caravan drink always got a bottle in the van for when we are camping


i will have to have a lookhere then.. got a friend in wales so if i cant find it i will get him to bring som back next time he visits.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> What you want to drink babes


you know i dont drink tashi thats how come i am in good shape


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

garryd said:


> you know i dont drink tashi thats how come i am in good shape


pmsl


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> you know i dont drink tashi thats how come i am in good shape


just some bottled water then perhaps I ought to try that - but then nothing will help me until they put me under the knife!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> pmsl


he is in good shape lisa


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

tashi said:


> he is in good shape lisa


sorry, yeah i know, you said the other night but he has been real nasty to me today

just had to put it


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> & there was me thinking you would join me in a bottle of Magners over ice...


I will I will drink anything me


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> pmsl


shut up uma



tashi said:


> he is in good shape lisa


my tashi knows



dh.dti said:


> & there was me thinking you would join me in a bottle of Magners over ice...


oh mabe just the one


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> Cushdie...
> 
> I will get em in...


i do like magners


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> sorry, yeah i know, you said the other night but he has been real nasty to me today
> 
> just had to put it


i aint gonna call you umpa  i am gonna call you uma after uma therman


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

garryd said:


> shut up uma
> 
> my tashi knows
> 
> oh mabe just the one


uma wtf i thought it was umpa? get it right garrry god if ya gunna insult someone do it properly.lol


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

garryd said:


> i aint gonna call you umpa  i am gonna call you uma after uma therman


thats better than umpa can i change my forum name?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> thats better than umpa can i change my forum name?


you know have some good rep from me


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> hey vixie your rep is looking really good btw you now have 2 green squares...


what are the squares for then?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> hey vixie your rep is looking really good btw you now have 2 green squares...


 I hadnt even noticed


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> you know have some good rep from me


ah thanks, whats that then?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> what are the squares for then?


the more good rep people give you the more green squares you get


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> the more good rep people give you the more green squares you get


ahh thanks then. how do you give them then? can they be taken away?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> ahh thanks then. how do you give them then? can they be taken away?


LISA you do me and i will do you


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

ha ha ha ha boys and there toys eh?


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

garryd said:


> LISA you do me and i will do you


oh really how??


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I hadnt even noticed


I'm going to cry now


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> ah thanks, whats that then?


at the top right hand corner of peoples posts there is a scales symbol click on that and you can give bad or good rep to people. Make sure if you are giving good rep that you click on the good rep button even though its already on it as it can be tempremental LOL.

You can ckack your rep if you go into your edit profile and look at the bottom of the page


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> LISA you do me and i will do you


I done you but you aint done me in a while


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> the scales in top right corner of each post, if you like what's been said you approve & if you don't you disapprove, you should leave a comment too & maybe your initials like i do when i leave rep.
> 
> the more good rep you get the more green squares you get...


oh ok thanks i will try it


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

is it safe????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> I'm going to cry now


why? saw the good rep that was given me thankyou all  just didnt notice that the number of squares had changed


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

garryd said:


> LISA you do me and i will do you


ok nothing happened.lol dont think im doing it right


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> is it safe????


for what


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> for what


to join in... has been so mental  couldnt keep up


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> why? saw the good rep that was given me thankyou all  just didnt notice that the number of squares had changed


gonna cry cos you got 2 and I only got 1 never mind I think you deserve it


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> to join in... has been so mental  couldnt keep up


yep its safe lol


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> to join in... has been so mental  couldnt keep up


i have had trouble with that.lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> is it safe????


I'm safe been spayed


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> gonna cry cos you got 2 and I only got 1 never mind I think you deserve it


its taken a while  you will get there too, i cant give you any more yer


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> to join in... has been so mental  couldnt keep up


OMG got it all wrong again want a drink loe


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

tashi said:


> gonna cry cos you got 2 and I only got 1 never mind I think you deserve it


 tashi i will try and do it agian to see if it work but i will do yours.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> yep its safe lol


phew 


lisa dyer said:


> i have had trouble with that.lol


yep been mad init 


tashi said:


> I'm safe been spayed


HAHAHA pmsl


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

nop nothin happened.lol soorry i tried


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> tashi i will try and do it agian to see if it work but i will do yours.


Thankyou Lisa


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> to join in... has been so mental  couldnt keep up


awe my loe has arrived


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

garryd said:


> awe my loe has arrived


  was debaiting lol.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> nop nothin happened.lol soorry i tried


click on the scales in the top r/h corner


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> awe my loe has arrived


dont need your short stuff now then


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> dont need your short stuff now then


i spread it about wiv u tashi  i give u some


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

tashi said:


> click on the scales in the top r/h corner


yeah i did got the agree or disagree up so i click agree. then i came up congrats msybe you will get one back and nothing happened after that.lol

shall i do it agian?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> was debaiting lol.


good good



tashi said:


> dont need your short stuff now then


 of course i do


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> yeah i did got the agree or disagree up so i click agree. then i came up congrats msybe you will get one back and nothing happened after that.lol
> 
> shall i do it agian?


u did it lisa...thats it  u coulda wrote a comment for her if ya wanted to.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> yeah i did got the agree or disagree up so i click agree. then i came up congrats msybe you will get one back and nothing happened after that.lol
> 
> shall i do it agian?


have you done me yet!?? i will do you lisa


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> yeah i did got the agree or disagree up so i click agree. then i came up congrats msybe you will get one back and nothing happened after that.lol
> 
> shall i do it agian?


no it did it thanks lisa have you checked yours


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> yeah i did got the agree or disagree up so i click agree. then i came up congrats msybe you will get one back and nothing happened after that.lol
> 
> shall i do it agian?


thats all that happens to check what rep you have click on your edit profile page and scroll down to the bottom


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> u did it lisa...thats it  u coulda wrote a comment for her if ya wanted to.


yeah cos I been spayed LOL thanks loe


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> u did it lisa...thats it  u coulda wrote a comment for her if ya wanted to.


did it work then?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> yeah cos I been spayed LOL thanks loe


LOL np .....


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> thats all that happens to check what rep you have click on your edit profile page and scroll down to the bottom


ah cool


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> that's all there is to it, but it helps if you leave a comment in the comments box too...
> 
> you can try again on mine if you want...


you smooth g*t


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> yes you will see mine on there, now you can give me 1...


okay okay


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> yes you will see mine on there, now you can give me 1...


and me


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> yes you will see mine on there, now you can give me 1...


bit worrying this - bit like a g**g b**g all giving everyone one


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> ah cool


go have a look ,i have done ya now


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

ha ha ha there done it but you have three already so you have lots.lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> go have a look ,i have done ya now


but you aint done me


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> u did it lisa...thats it  u coulda wrote a comment for her if ya wanted to.


thanks for the rep loe


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

i give alot of people one last nite.


ps..np garry..did it give it to u last nite??? or taday??


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i give alot of people one last nite.
> 
> ps..np garry..did it give it to u last nite??? or taday??


so you dident just do me then you faithless whore who was these guys


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

ah thanks you lot someone gave me a red one?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> ah thanks you lot someone gave me a red one?


not me I gave good rep


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

garryd said:


> so you dident just do me then you faithless whore who was these guys


LOL darren was one 
and ive did some girls 

i aint done u yet lisa.. ill give u one now


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL darren was one
> and ive did some girls


and Mario's mushroom


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> and Mario's mushroom


PMSL.. mario mushroom is outta luck im afraid hehehe.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> PMSL.. mario mushroom is outta luck im afraid hehehe.


if ever i find a little 'stuffed' toy of a mario mushroom gonna send it to you and then you will think of me always


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> not me I gave good rep


no it was yesterday '' apparently i was drooling over the mooron magik'' dunno who it was but i just like to have a laugh magik is sooooooo not my type.lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> if ever i find a little 'stuffed' toy of a mario mushroom gonna send it to you and then you will think of me always


LOL verrrryyyy sweet of you 

THEN AGAIN ILL THINK OF THAT PIC OF THE REAL MARIO MUSHROOM ASWELL  
now thats scary


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> what was the comment next to the red square??


yeah


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL verrrryyyy sweet of you
> 
> THEN AGAIN ILL THINK OF THAT PIC OF THE REAL MARIO MUSHROOM ASWELL
> now thats scary


I can be sweet when I want even get strange men in black cars telling me there everything


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

cheers eolabo just got yours.


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> hmm...


dunno who ive upset


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> no it was yesterday '' apparently i was drooling over the mooron magik'' dunno who it was but i just like to have a laugh magik is sooooooo not my type.lol


dont worry I had 2 bad reps the other day, but the good ones make up for it


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> cheers eolabo just got yours.


you got one from me aint you cos it wont let it do you again


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> dont worry I had 2 bad reps the other day, but the good ones make up for it


yeah thats cool.  i didnt know about them.lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> I can be sweet when I want even get strange men in black cars telling me there everything


lol u will have to learn me how ya do it 


lisa dyer said:


> cheers eolabo just got yours.


NP lisa


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

tashi said:


> you got one from me aint you cos it wont let it do you again


yeah think so tah


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> lol u will have to learn me how ya do it


by the time I had finished if he had worn boxers vixie and I would have known what size!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> yeah think so tah


signed it off short shanks LOL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> yeah think so tah


you didnt give me any


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> by the time I had finished if he had worn boxers vixie and I would have known what size!!!!!!!!!


ROFLMSL... size of wat??? his boxers  or ummmm 

I ment..roflmao ffs.


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

right im off to bed seeya


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> ROFLMSL... size of wat??? his boxers  or ummmm
> 
> I ment..roflmao ffs.


ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


oooooooooooooooo i say  hahaha


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lisa dyer said:


> right im off to bed seeya


night lisa speak tomorrow


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

tashi said:


> signed it off short shanks LOL


ha ha yeah did get it thanks sorry im bad at comments,lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

G nite lisa


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

night all


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good night  lisa


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

night john boy night mary ellen night elizabeth


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

lisa dyer said:


> night all


Toodlez jimbob x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Toodlez  x


where do you think you are going part-timer


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> night john boy night mary ellen night elizabeth


 she gave me some before she went


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> she gave me some before she went


me to... i knew it was her coz she didnt say a word lol.

least i think it was


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> me to... i knew it was her coz she didnt say a word lol.
> 
> least i think it was


lol yep same as the first few I sent I didnt know what to write so left it blank, I didnt have i dont have that problem any more lol

she said something to me


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> lol yep same as the first few I sent I didnt know what to write so left it blank, I didnt have i dont have that problem any more lol
> 
> she said something to me


hehehe i just right anythink now  and i sign me name so they know who sent it aswell...always helps..wish half the peeps i get rep from singed .


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> hehehe i just right anythink now  and i sign me name so they know who sent it aswell...always helps..wish half the peeps i get rep from singed .


PMSL you want them to 'burn'


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> night & take care...


hey you dont say things like that to us does he girls !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> PMSL you want them to 'burn'


OOOOOOOOPSSSSS  anotha one of my many typos pmsl 

i ment signed


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> hehehe i just right anythink now  and i sign me name so they know who sent it aswell...always helps..wish half the peeps i get rep from singed .


I do the same now its nice to know who sent it isnt it. It makes you wonder who sent them otherwise doesnt it, if its *good* then its not to bad lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I do the same now its nice to know who sent it isnt it. It makes you wonder who sent them otherwise doesnt it, if its *good* then its not to bad lol


so true... wonder who sent u and lisa the bad rep tho  and why????


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

anybody on facebook just looking through the photos of Jersey they are real funny


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> anybody on facebook just looking through the photos of Jersey they are real funny


whats facebook???

can u show us pics ere or is ther to many???


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> whats facebook???
> 
> can u show us pics ere or is ther to many???


37 of them some are funnier than others and facebook google it and join it is crazy


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> 37 of them some are funnier than others and facebook google it and join it is crazy


I ll have to do that tomoe..then can i go into ur facebook and have a peek  ???


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> I ll have to do that tomoe..then can i go into ur facebook and have a peek  ???


yep just tagging some of them now here is babytashi doing her baywatch babe impression


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

hehehe good pics  but the second one came up small


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> so true... wonder who sent u and lisa the bad rep tho  and why????


because they could and probably wanted to see our reactions, but I'm not bothered i have lots more good rep


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> because they could and probably wanted to see our reactions, but I'm not bothered i have lots more good rep


Thats the spirit me girl. 

u know when ive givin u reps coz i always put me name


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> hehehe good pics  but the second one came up small


that a shame I'd swap him if i were you


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Thats the spirit me girl.
> 
> u know when ive givin u reps coz i always put me name


I do the same thing now


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> that a shame I'd swap him if i were you


PMFAL  haha now thats a good un lol.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> hehehe good pics  but the second one came up small


I know I cant get it big !!!!!!!!!!! (story of my life)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> PMFAL  haha now thats a good un lol.


 not if its that small


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> I know I cant get it big !!!!!!!!!!! (story of my life)


ROFLMAO... least u have somethink


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> not if its that small


Good point...veryyyy good point hahaha


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> ROFLMAO... least u have somethink


do you want to borrow????????


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> do you want to borrow????????


No not if its broken hehe.

me birthday next week  maybe ill get abitta luck when i go out pmsl.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Good point...veryyyy good point hahaha


we will keep looking untill the right size......I mean man comes along


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

someone say big????


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> we will keep looking untill the right size......I mean man comes along


hahaha ill be like hawk eye


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> believe you me this toy aint broken!!!!!!!!!!!!


oooooooooooo tashi  hehehe .


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

what are yous goning on about???????


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> oooooooooooo tashi  hehehe .


oh well toy time in this house then best say goodnight everyone


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

garryd said:


> what are yous goning on about???????


working and non working willies.... to put it bluntly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> oh well toy time in this house then best say goodnight everyone


hehe, g nite tashi ... ill havea look in ya face book tomoe  can we comment???


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> working and non working willies.... to put it bluntly.


oh i better go then


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> hehe, g nite tashi ... ill havea look in ya face book tomoe  can we comment???


yeah course you can have to find me first not on there as tashi


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

garryd said:


> oh i better go then


Bye then


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> oh i better go then


you dont have to hun cos yours works ok


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> yeah course you can have to find me first not on there as tashi


ahhh no doubt ill suss it out once i get into the swing of things.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> yeah course you can have to find me first not on there as tashi


good night Tashi  going myself soon


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Bye then


charming havent you been drinking yet



tashi said:


> you dont have to hun cos yours works ok


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

garryd said:


> charming havent you been drinking yet


yep but ive only had halfa can  how shocking is tha .

i was messing garrylee


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> yep but ive only had halfa can  how shocking is tha .
> 
> i was messing garrylee


do you know fancy one for real now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> do you know fancy one for real now!!!!!!!!


what a beer??? lol.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> what a beer??? lol.


that as well and perhaps a crufts moment ay vixie


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> that as well and perhaps a crufts moment ay vixie


 yep lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Good night everyone I'm very tired tonight, going to try and have a sleep.

byeee


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> Good night everyone I'm very tired tonight, going to try and have a sleep.
> 
> byeee


Goodnite vix .

everyones leaving meh


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Goodnite vix .
> 
> everyones leaving meh


be back tomorrow wide awake and up late no doubt LOL Talk to you then 

Nos Da and Good night xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> yep but ive only had halfa can  how shocking is tha .
> 
> i was messing garrylee


was ya ?? for a minute there i thought you wanted shot of me


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

garryd said:


> was ya ?? for a minute there i thought you wanted shot of me


No  but everyones going now


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

goodnight


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

night to you all speak to you tomorrow love you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

garryd said:


> goodnight


u going aswell 

nite tashi xxxxxxxxx loadsa lurvvvvv


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

goodnight i am off as well night loe


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Talar garry.


----------

